# Putting computer in sleep/standby mode



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

A friend of mine put her computer in sleep mode when she was going to be away for an hour or two so she wouldn't have to go through shutdown and re-booting. Afterwards, she couldn't wake it up. After hearing this, I amd dubious about using that feature. I often have to be away. If I leave it on more than 10 minutes, the HD goes crazy, but I also don't want it to get stuck in sleep mode.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 13, 2020)

Go into the Power & Sleep Settings, and adjust the time to reflect a time-frame that works for you.

We have ours set to 20 minutes. It automatically goes into a sleep mode, and as soon as you move the mouse or tap a key, all wakes up.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 13, 2020)

I've got mine set to go into "sleep" mode after 1 hour, and the monitor shuts down after 10 minutes.  It works good....when I want to start it up, a simple click on the mouse brings it back to life.  Are you using W10, and do you keep it, and all your other drivers, etc., updated???


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

I have Windows 7


----------



## Don M. (Aug 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have Windows 7



W7 is all but obsolete....that's probably the root cause of any computer issues you may be experiencing.  Technology moves on, and if a person doesn't stay current, any number of issues can occur.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

Issues can occur even with the latest equipment.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2020)

I leave my computer on 24/7.  If there is a problem, and so far there rarely is, I reboot.  I also have Windows7.  As a matter of fact, I only had problems when Microsoft was interfering with updates.  Now that they don't, things are much better.  So far.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

Windows 7 was a popular OS. I am reluctant to chage because I've heard it has a lot of bugs. Also because I am so used to it and I don't like change, especially where I have to learn something new.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Windows 7 was a popular OS. I am reluctant to chage because I've hear it has a lot of bugs. Also becasuse I am so used to it and I don't like change, especially where I have to learn something new.


I don't like spending money if something is working.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

I put my computer on Sleep mode when I go to bed, only shut it down completely once a week for updates,  or if I'm going to be away from the house for more than a day ( I have the latest Apple Mac )


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2020)

I have mine set to go into sleep mode after 3 hours and a few times have been having problems with getting it to come out but it corrected itself only lasting about a minute with the problem.

And I am working with Windows 10.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 13, 2020)

Windows 7 is no longer being updated so any known security issues will never be fixed and hackers could take advantage of them.. but you can take your chances and keep using it if you wish.

I never shut my computer down I always use sleep mode or just lock the screen.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Windows 7 was a popular OS. I am reluctant to chage because I've hear it has a lot of bugs. Also becasuse I am so used to it and I don't like change, especially where I have to learn something new.


I loved using Win 7 pro but when software updates quit coming, I bit the bullet to learn Win 10 which isn't bad as I thought it would be.

In technology, change is constant and we have to adjust whether we like it or not.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

I no longer need the Windows software and switched to a Chromebook Lap top..Life is much easier now without updates!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Windows 7 was a popular OS. I am reluctant to chage because I've hear it has a lot of bugs. Also becasuse I am so used to it and I don't like change, especially where I have to learn something new.


Hi,I had a HP Windows 7 computer for 8 yrs never updated it when Windows 10 1st came out,because like you,didn't like change ,updates took forever to upload
After doing some research and on Ken's  suggestion,I bought a Chrome laptop at Best Buy a yr ago
The 'geek squad' tech transferred my Gmail acct into the lap top,no more Windows.It took me couple days to adjust to a smaller screen,my computer was 20 inch laptop is 14 inch
I suggest you look into buying a laptop Sue


----------

